# home button no longer works



## jwonchalk (Jun 4, 2012)

I just flashed my skyrocket 2 to ICS 4.0.3 and found that I do not like the contact function no longer being in the phone app. did a factory reset via the privacy under settings and not the home button nolonger works I am currently downloading 4.0.4 but how would I unflash this device


----------



## jwonchalk (Jun 4, 2012)

nevermind a second factory reset has resolved the home button issue


----------

